# Communists Planning Armed Insurrection on Twitter



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

https://pjmedia.com/trending/commun...and-assassinations-against-political-enemies/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Per site guidelines, any post with a link must include more than just the link. What are your thoughts on this story?


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Per site guidelines, any post with a link must include more than just the link. What are your thoughts on this story?


My apologies.

I thought it best to allow all to read, before commenting and perhaps influencing others line of thought.

There are extremists on any given issue.
However, as of late we are seeing more and more hyper-emotional, hyper-charged reactions from people and the MSM seems to be goading them on. 
From my point of view, people whom I would of considered normal, level headed, seem to be gravitating toward radicalism. 
It starts small. A tee-shirt. Bumper sticker. Maybe participating in a march. But then it gets elevated. It is now ok to shout at a person at a restaurant, or corner them in an elevator. 
At what point do some of these normally level headed people begin to listen to the bloggers mentioned in the OP article and believe the radical actions mentioned are not only justified but necessary?

Of course, are the bloggers for real? 
Or just posers?


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I think this is another example of someone who was normal and level headed and has become . . . less so.

https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=11360


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, why aren't they banned from Twitter? They are clearly promoting violence and insurrection.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> So, why aren't they banned from Twitter? They are clearly promoting violence and insurrection.


Because they are on the same "side" as Twitter. They won't ban their own.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> However, as of late we are seeing more and more hyper-emotional, hyper-charged reactions from people and the MSM seems to be goading them on.


This is why they are destined to fail. They are driven by emotive response. Joy, pain, fear, anxiety, anger... these all have their place, but not in a war.
If you attack because of emotion, you are going to lose. Strongly emotional people do not think clearly. They make bad decisions. They get caught up in the frenzy.
They *can* yield results that appear effective, but their "victories" are short-lived and meaningless in the end.

There is a hugely different perspective when it comes to the two sides in the potential war.
On one side, they are willing to kill to achieve their goals. All evil people are.
On the other, we are willing to die to ensure our children's freedom.
To our opposition, they see this as a weakness they are more than happy to take advantage of.
To us, they have ZERO understanding of what we actually mean.
To say I am willing to die for my children, and their future in this country is NOT to say I am willing to lay down and accept death.
It is to say that I am willing to fight to my very last breath, and take every damned one of them with me, to ensure they never win.

They are emotional. Fear and anxiety can destroy them faster than a physical altercation.
We are logical. Fear will not dissuade.
You MUST kill me if you wish to defeat me.

If they really want to play this out...
Let's play.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> This is why they are destined to fail. They are driven by emotive response. Joy, pain, fear, anxiety, anger... these all have their place, but not in a war.
> If you attack because of emotion, you are going to lose. Strongly emotional people do not think clearly. They make bad decisions. They get caught up in the frenzy.
> They *can* yield results that appear effective, but their "victories" are short-lived and meaningless in the end.
> 
> ...


Very well said Kauboy.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> This is why they are destined to fail. They are driven by emotive response. Joy, pain, fear, anxiety, anger... these all have their place, but not in a war.
> If you attack because of emotion, you are going to lose. Strongly emotional people do not think clearly. They make bad decisions. They get caught up in the frenzy.
> They *can* yield results that appear effective, but their "victories" are short-lived and meaningless in the end.
> 
> ...


I agree with you.

Unfortunately, I think there are those out there on the left whom also believe to save this country, some may have to pay the ultimate price.
I know. It is funny to think leftists with the intestinal fortitude to give up more than their mocha lattes. 
But do not underestimate a true believer. Especially a hyper-emotional one with a cause, real or imagined.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I say bring it on..


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

6811 said:


> I say bring it on..


 14 Incidents like the Dallas Cops being Ambushed in 9 Other cities is not something to wish for ...


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Wishing is irrelevant. It's kind of like the third Terminator movie, which sucked, but had one very truthful moment. In the end when John Connor stated that judgement day was an inevitability, that is how the rise of an armed socialist/communist/leftist revolt should be viewed. They are not going away, and they are not going to be cajoled into behaving by giving them everything they want. Their goal is to destroy the rest of us and build some form of a socialist utopia, which they are too stupid to realize will also enslave them to whomever is the elite class in charge. I don't personally hope for it either, but the insurrection is inevitable, the best you can do is be prepared for it.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Lowtechredneck said:


> Wishing is irrelevant. It's kind of like the third Terminator movie, which sucked, but had one very truthful moment. In the end when John Connor stated that judgement day was an inevitability, that is how the rise of an armed socialist/communist/leftist revolt should be viewed. They are not going away, and they are not going to be cajoled into behaving by giving them everything they want. Their goal is to destroy the rest of us and build some form of a socialist utopia, which they are too stupid to realize will also enslave them to whomever is the elite class in charge. I don't personally hope for it either, but the insurrection is inevitable, the best you can do is be prepared for it.


All the more reason to VOTE OUT THE DEMOCRATS IN NOVEMBER (and sort out the RINOs afterwards)


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> 14 Incidents like the Dallas Cops being Ambushed in 9 Other cities is not something to wish for ...


I was a cop for 26 years, 2 of my boys are also cops and I feel for my fallen brothers and sisters. But this is a free country, if the Communist want an armed conflict, they should be able to start an armed conflict. All I ask of the Communist is not to cry and whine if we the people shoot back.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

6811 said:


> I was a cop for 26 years, 2 of my boys are also cops and I feel for my fallen brothers and sisters. But this is a free country, if the Communist want an armed conflict, they should be able to start an armed conflict. All I ask of the Communist is not to cry and whine if we the people shoot back.


In some regions and cities the Mayors & Police Chiefs and Governors and Union Machers will demand and order Stand Downs and LA Riots 92 Florence & Normandy Tactical retreats when Far Left & Left Street rabble kick it off , then demand swift & deadly counter when a few citizenry fill the gaps left open by Police & NG ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> In some regions and cities the Mayors & Police Chiefs and Governors and Union Machers will demand and order Stand Downs and LA Riots 92 Florence & Normandy Tactical retreats when Far Left & Left Street rabble kick it off , then demand swift & deadly counter when a few citizenry fill the gaps left open by Police & NG ...


As far as the citizenry goes, dereliction of duty on the part of law enforcement is sufficient to ignore their pretend authority and start shooting the traitors. Treason cannot hide behind a badge.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> In some regions and cities the Mayors & Police Chiefs and Governors and Union Machers will demand and order Stand Downs and LA Riots 92 Florence & Normandy Tactical retreats when Far Left & Left Street rabble kick it off , then demand swift & deadly counter when a few citizenry fill the gaps left open by Police & NG ...


Baltimore Police was ordered to stand down during the riots... But, for some reason the rioters destroyed mostly their own neighborhood. Figure that one out... I guess the rioters knew if they touch certain neighborhoods they may not make it back in their own territory. Neighborhoods that are populated with potentially armed people were avoided by the thugs.


----------

